# Big Blocky heads



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Generally, conformation (show) Goldens have the bigger, blocky heads. Our youngest pup, Tyson, has an enormous head and Tucker also has a larger head, but not quite as large as Tyson's is going to be once he's full grown. A lot has to do with genetics. The parents can be a good indicator as well as previous generations in the pup's line. Also, a lot of dogs who are neutered at a young age don't get a chance to develop a nice full-sized head, which is one of the reasons why I always wait until my dogs are at least 2 years old to neuter. The field Goldens are usually much more slender and have heads that tend to be a bit narrower.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure if it is as simple as looking at the dam and sire only and knowing what you will get....

Personally, I hear the term "blocky head" used mostly by inexperienced breeders trying to market their puppies. Experienced breeders describe heads with much more detail.

This is a wonderful booklet that illustrates the breed standard - Plus its sales help support GRCA! http://www.grcasales.org/a-study-of-the-golden-retriever.html


----------



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, helpful info as always.


----------

